# Циркулярная протрузия м/п диска на уровнях L1-2, L4-5. Грыжа диска на уровне L5-S1



## Vitalevna (29 Июн 2011)

Добрый день. Мне нужен совет тех, кто пробовал или слышал о лечении в клиниках Дикуля, "Стайер", Бобыря. 
Отзывы о них 50/50. 
Проблема в следующем — дико болит спина, грыжа в поясничном отделе. С недавних пор болит в шее, рука немеет, поднять вверх ее больно. 
У Дикуля пообещали иглоукалыванием и массажами исправить положение, в "Стайер" обещали вытяжками, массажами и банками. У Бобыря не была. 
Может кто–то лечился у них или в других клиниках, посоветуйте что–нибудь. 
Уже решила для себя, если пойму по отзывам, что там разводилово, лягу на стол 
Кстати, может кто–то делал операцию на позвоночник? Расскажите тоже плиз.


----------



## Kotenok (29 Июн 2011)

Пока на форуме нет докторов, вот такие маленькие советы:


Vitalevna написал(а):


> Проблема в следующем — дико болит спина, грыжа в поясничном отделе. С недавних пор болит в шее, рука немеет, поднять вверх ее больно.


Снимки покажите. Чем лечились тоже расскажите.


Vitalevna написал(а):


> Кстати, может кто–то делал операцию на позвоночник? Расскажите тоже плиз.


Почитайте на форуме об этом много пишут.  Есть вот такая темка: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5913/


----------



## Vitalevna (29 Июн 2011)

Снимки есть полугодовые, в пятницу пойду новые сделаю.
По сути ничем не лечила, невролог из Вишневского  выписал гомеопатию и направил в бассейн(


----------



## Vitalevna (30 Июн 2011)

Заключение МРТ по позвоночному отделу:
Левосторонний сколиоз. MP- признаки дегенеративных изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника (остеохондроз, спондилоартроз). Циркулярная протрузия м/п диска на уровнях L1-2, L4-5. Дорсальная медианная грыжа диска на уровне L5-S1.

Была у троих врачей, двое сказали грыжа, один сказал, что протрузия. Кому верить? Идти ли в клинику "Стайер" или с этим заключением там не помогут? Я готова отдать все деньги, которые есть, лишь бы избавили от боли...


----------



## nuwa (14 Июл 2011)

Витальвна, как только Вы покажете нашим кнсультантам снимки, они скажут, что и где. Где протрузии, где грыжи. Как-никак проблемы у Вас не с одним межпозвонковым диском, а с 3-мя, и все 3 врача, у которых Вы были на консульации, правы.


----------

